
Microryza (YC W13) - crowdfund science that changes history - gbelote
https://wefunder.com/microryza
======
jayferd
Double-take: "Luckily her professor funneled money from an existing NIH grant
to fund her side project."

But seriously, this is awesome, guys. So much science just doesn't get done
because nobody's willing to fund it.

~~~
Dirlewanger
Ain't that the truth. What percentage of the national budget is for NSF?
Probably >.01%? And how much of that is actually used for grants? And just how
much of that is spread out over many different fields of disciplines??? Just
sad. I hope these guys get somewhere.

------
bfwi
I think "ordinary" people might be poor judges of good science research. I'm
an engineer with a curiosity for many kinds of science, but even I would find
it hard to determine whether a research project is promising and realistic.

The realistic but grounded research projects probably won't be as popular, as
the "Put a man on Pluto" sort of projects.

The crowdfunding could easily go to the "wrong" projects.

~~~
obviouslygreen
While I agree with this to a point, it seems to me this empowers people to at
least try to contribute. If even one of these projects leads to something
useful, and a few others make people feel like they've helped out by putting
their money towards something more useful than cable TV or McDonald's, that
seems like an improvement.

------
aviswanathan
This is really interesting haha. Crowdfunding company seeks crowdfunding. I'm
excited to see how the VC climate shakes up in the next few years as
crowdfunding becomes even bigger.

------
reasonattlm
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5279985>

------
jareau
congrats!! happy to be working with you guys

------
colinmegill
Awesome.

